# Are Robert Sorby carving chisels good?



## Kv0nT (Jul 29, 2012)

Are Robert Sorby carving chisels any good? There are a bunch at an estate sale this weekend and I'm wondering if I should take the time (and money) to buy them.


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

uh, yeah! Super nice tools…just know what they go for knew before you pull the trigger on used tools that have been sharpened by somebody else.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

When in Danger, When in Doubt…...

run in circles, Scream and Shout.

Anytime you have a question about a particular tool or mfg, look it up on eBay.

I usually use all three parameters…. current, completed and sold listings.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

yeah, they are pretty good but whether they are a bargain
depends on the price.


----------

